# What is Club Intrawest?



## marturn (May 18, 2014)

I did not see a forum on here about this club, sorry if this is something I could find elsewhere on the board ....

What is Club Intrawest, is it a TS resort owner like DRI, or an exchange like RCI?

I have been looking at this beautiful property that I want to go to. Club Intrawest owns 10 units at the resort. Here is the website just for reference http://www.watersedgeresort.ca/

It sounds great on their website ... it is points based and they are affiliated with HGVC and DVC, which apparently means the points transfer seamlessly. 

Does anyone have a membership with them or have any information for me?

Thanks (again),
Marie


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 18, 2014)

marturn said:


> I did not see a forum on here about this club, sorry if this is something I could find elsewhere on the board ....
> 
> What is Club Intrawest, is it a TS resort owner like DRI, or an exchange like RCI?
> 
> ...



Yes, Club Interwest (sometimes abbreviated as CI) is a timeshare company.  I think that they have nine different locations.  Most/many are in Canada. The one you refer to Ucluelet, is the newest one.

There is a lot of info about them on Google, BTW.


----------



## tashamen (May 19, 2014)

There are lots of threads here about CI.  What specifically do you want to know?  I've owned CI points since 2001 or so.  There is no "home" resort - you just own a certain number of points that you get annually.  We generally use them to go to CI locations, but I also have an individual II account where I can deposit CI weeks. 

You have to have an Extraordinary Escapes membership (which I do not) to use CI points in HGVC directly.  For DVC it's not quite as seamless.


----------



## Sattva (May 19, 2014)

We also own CI, have for 15 years or so.

Never traded it. Never rented it until this year when we had an invite we would not pass up. We use it every year and love it.

PM me for any questions about ownership. As in most timeshares NOT worth buying from CI directly.


----------



## badbeatjackpot (May 28, 2014)

Just got this email. For any informed CI members. Who should I vote for? I don't have the time to do the homework on these people and it's pretty ridiculous that a re-vote would cost 40Gs. Whichever board member currently thinks that's an acceptable charge should probably step down. haha



The election deadline for the Board of Directors is Friday June 6 and the quorum requirements have not been met yet. If quorum is not reached, another election will need to be run at a cost to the Club of approximately $40,000.


Sincerely,
INTRAWEST RESORT CLUB GROUP
Manager of CLUB INTRAWEST


----------



## Bill4728 (May 28, 2014)

A TS with a strong developer will almost never elect a director who isn't handed picked by the developer. 

IMHO Not having to run the election again is good for everyone. BUT  Vote for whoever you want but the developer backed people are going to win.


----------



## eal (May 28, 2014)

We own at Pacific Shores in Nanoose Bay and we get regular emails about specials at Water's Edge. We have been there several times for 2-night getaways and we absolutely love it. I am so happy CI is taking over after Water's Edge was "orphaned" when Pacific Shores went bankrupt.


----------



## tashamen (May 29, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> IMHO Not having to run the election again is good for everyone. BUT  Vote for whoever you want but the developer backed people are going to win.



I agree - just vote for someone!


----------



## WBP (May 29, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> A TS with a strong developer will almost never elect a director who isn't handed picked by the developer.
> 
> IMHO Not having to run the election again is good for everyone. BUT  Vote for whoever you want but the developer backed people are going to win.




For a very interesting view of Club Intrawest, ask the Developer/Management Company how many years Mr. Kenneth Smith has served on the board.


----------



## WBP (May 30, 2014)

marturn said:


> .............
> 
> I have been looking at this beautiful property that I want to go to. Club Intrawest owns 10 units at the resort. Here is the website just for reference http://www.watersedgeresort.ca/
> 
> ...



Actually, you cause a question to come to mind.

I wonder if Club Intrawest has purchased those Vacation Homes at Waters Edge Resort, or if Club Intrawest is leasing them from Waters Edge Resort or some other party?


----------



## WBP (May 30, 2014)

badbeatjackpot said:


> Just got this email. For any informed CI members. Who should I vote for? I don't have the time to do the homework on these people and it's pretty ridiculous that a re-vote would cost 40Gs. Whichever board member currently thinks that's an acceptable charge should probably step down. haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wonder if the inability of "Intrawest Resort Club Group" to obtain a quorum is a shortcoming of the Management Company, the membership, or both? In my opinion, the Board and Management Company have a long history of limiting Member engagement in the Club, and in particular, in its future. One measure of this, might be the minutes of Board Meetings; read them and please let me know if you have any idea of what is going on at the Club, or its future directions. Based on the paucity of information shared by the Club with its Members, one could question wether or not that limited Member engagement has led to "Member apathy," and if the Board and Management Company are ultimately responsible for a failed election? If so, than, in my opinion, the cost for repeating the election, and developing a solution to the potential cause of the failed election, should be borne by the Management Company,and not by the Members of Club Intrawest. 

Personally, I find this year's Slate of Nominees to be rather hysterical (not the individuals, but the Slate). It seems that in the early days of the Club, when the membership was counted in the hundreds or low thousands, that a corresponding few nominees were just slightly palatable. But, now that the Club has many more Members, and the number of nominees - - this year, 44 - - each represented by a one paragraph bio for Members to determine who they want to see on the Board - - there seems to be no conceivable way for the membership to make an informed decision who to elect to the Board. Which corroborates Bill's theory that whoever the Developer/Management Company wants to see in the open position on the Board, is what will be achieved.

In my opinion, in a forward thinking organization, the Board would have addressed the above by taking the necessary steps to change the Club's bylaws many years ago, when the size of the membership crossed some threshold. It seems to me that a Nominating Committee is clearly in order, and that a slate of, let's say 5 or 6 nominees, with something more than a one paragraph bio, should be put forward by the Nominating Committee for the Member's consideration. But, 44 nominees, each represented by a 1 paragraph bio, come on! I'd say that Board member term limits are in order too, as evidenced by one Board Member having served for 19 years - - that' right 19 years - - on the Board.

I think I'm reading the incumbent's bio correctly, and that that person has served on the Board (as a member of the board, elected by the members, not the Developer or Management Company) since 1995 - - for 19 consecutive years! By golly, there's something noteworthy about that!


----------



## marturn (Jun 1, 2014)

WJS said:


> Actually, you cause a question to come to mind.
> 
> I wonder if Club Intrawest has purchased those Vacation Homes at Waters Edge Resort, or if Club Intrawest is leasing them from Waters Edge Resort or some other party?



I do not know the answer to that, but I do know they only have like 10 units at the resort .... so I would imagine it is the latter ...


----------

